# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Atdheu yne u kercenonka nga Iraku

## Kryeplaku

perSHNDETje 
Bashke'atdhetaret e mi , para disa ditesh lexova se ambasadori amerikan ne Tirane paska kerkuar , ne emer te SH.B.As ,qe qeveria jone ti lejoje forcave amerikane te perdorin zonen ajrore shqiptare (thu ti se Amerikes nuk i ka ngelur tjeter rrugezgjidhje).
Pergjigja qe na paska mare ambasadori nga kryesia e qeverise shqiptare eshte se:"ne jo vetem do ju lejme zonen ajrore por jemi te gatshem t'iu furnizojme dhe me trupa ushtarak. Ne jemi te gatshem te luftojme terrorizmin, ne krah te Amerikes, pa asnje kusht".Se c'lidhje ka Iraku me terrorizmin asnjeri nuk e sqaroje.
Ju bashke'atdhetare c'far mendimi jepni per pjesemarjen e Shqiperise ne nje lufte kundra Irakut, ne krahe te Amerikes, nderkohe qe me Irakun nuk kemi asnje konflikt,nderkohe qe shumica e njerezimit jane kundra kesaj lufte si dhe 77%e popullit Amerikan, nderkohe qe shumica e vendeve te B.Ese dhe aleatet e Shqiperise (Greqia,Gjermania)nuk bien ndakort? Besoni se Shqiperia do ket ndonje perfitim nga kjo gje? Besoni se Shqiperia do mund t'i perballoje ndonje kundragoditjeje te mundshme?Besoni se ne emigrantet do kemi ndonje perfitim nga kjo gje kur dihet se lufta do shkaktoj mergimin masiv te ketyre popujve drejt shteteve ku ne punojme? Besoni se me te vertet S.Huseini perben rrezik per "paqen" e Botes?
falemiNDERit

----------


## ChloeS

Un jetoj ne Ameriqi dhe as qe me intereson se kan honger kokat apo jo kto lloj ropsh...por qe ta dij qe vllai im (qe jeton ne Tirone)te lej fmine 6 mujshe dhe nusen per te hikur ne lufte per dicka qe nuk i takon....KURR NUK DO E PRANOJA DICKA TE TILL.

----------


## Korcari_ne_USA

o enika po kto lloj robsh lale kontrollojne gjithcka dhe te themi pak a shume dhe jeten tone se po plasi lufte dhe endrat tone dhe deshirrat do ikin ..kshu qe une them qe shqiperija te jet asnjanese sepse s`kemi as ushtri te madhe as ekonomi te forte ...pastaj se ca ben amerika per biznesin e saj pune e amerikes sepse disa shtete te europes qe i kan the jo luftes nuk jan budallenj e dine ca rrezike te medhaja jane po u shkaktua nje gje e tille ..pastaj me sa po shohim ne usa me duket dashka gjithcka per vete se po shprehin shume patriotizem dhe po hyne ku s`duhet ..vallai do zoti nuk plas me keq ..qofte me kaq ..ishalla gjejne nje zgjidhje qe t`ju beje mir te dyja paleve.

----------


## XimiD

Po  se  qeveria  shqiptare i  ka  vene  te  gjithe  punet  ne  vije, psh  dritat, ujin ,ekonomine, pagat ,kriminalitetin   dhe  ja  i  del  koha  dhe per  te  ndihmuar  USA-n !

----------


## someone

ore po pse beheni kaq merak, mos kujtoni se Shqiperia do beje luften ne Irak?
edhe po coi nja dy ushtare atje, do jene simbolike si puna e ushtareve tone tani ne Afganistan apo Bosnje. 
Me rrezik jane shqiptaret e Amerikes sesa te Shqiperise per te shkuar ne lufte, se vetem un personalisht njof nja dy shqiptare qe jane ne ushtri.
prandaj mos u beni merak se Shqiperia sdo beje lufte ne irak, dhe megjithese une jam kunder luftes, sepse mendoj qe koha eshte shume e papershtatshme, prape sbesoj se ka ndoi te keqe qe Shqiperia te ndihmoje Ameriken ne menyren e saj simbolike.
Mos harroni Kosoven kur ato qe ti Khalid, i quan aleatet e Shqiperise, sbene asnji gje, dhe te lutem mos ma permend Greqine, se po te ishte per Greqine s'do kishte mbaruar ndoihere lufta ne Kosove. 
Personalisht mendoj qe Sadami eshte nje diktator qe duhet rrezuar por tashi per tashi kur akoma s'eshte stabilizuar afganistani dhe akome vazhdon konflikti ne palestine, nje lufte me duket dicka e rrezikshme dhe e padobishme. 
megjithate nqs se lufta zhvillohet, ska te keqe nese Shqiperia lejon avionet e Amerikes te kalojne siper, se mos harroni se neve po kerkojme te hyjme ne NATO.

----------


## Wordless

Amerika u fut ne lufte ne Kosove per ne. Pra mendoj qe jemi ne borxh tek populli dhe qeveria amerikane. Megjithse kjo ndihme qe na kerkon neve amerika eshte krejt simbolike mendoj qe po ta shohesh ne prizmin europian merr nje domethenie tjeter. 
Para pak javesh, Franca me Gjermanine u vetequajten boshti i Evropes dhe dolen me nje opinion kundra luftes se njeaneshme ne Irak. Ne te njejten kohe  Britania e Madhe, Italia, Spanja, Portugalia, Hungaria, Çekia etj. ne total 8 vende, duke e konsideruar veten te injoruar nga boshti franko-gjerman dalin me nje leter te perbashke drejtuar Z. Bush ku perkrahin Ameriken ne
kete konflikt. 
Tani ky hyn Shqiperia ketu? 
Menjehere pas kesaj, dy shtete te tjera dalin hapur ne perkrahje te amerikes (kur them hapur, me leter drejtuar Z. Bush): Sllovenia dhe Shqiperia dhe kjo ka aq rendesi simbolike sa te zere vend ne artikujt e gazetave si Le Monde dhe Le Figaro. Kjo pune po kthehen ne simbol per unitetin e Evropes se ardhshme dhe vendimi i ç'do vendi ka peshe. 
A eshte i drejte vendimi i Shqiperise? Mendoj qe po sepse ka te beje me interesat jetike te vendit; me mbijetesen tone dhe per kete amerika  me NATO-n do te jene garant. 
Personalisht jam kundra nje lufte ne Irak sepse faktet qe na japin
nuk me bindin. Shoh më me frike shtete si Kina e Izraeli sesa nje 
kufome si Iraku! Por kjo eshte tjeter mersele ... :-)

----------


## Enri

Khalid tha: 
*Se c'lidhje ka Iraku me terrorizmin asnjeri nuk e sqaroje* 

S'mund te jemi kaq naive. Qe ka patur lidhje Sadam Husein me ektremistet islamike eshte e vertetuar, dhe kjo jo vetem per periudhen e fundit, por gjate gjithe kohes qe  ai ka qene ne fuqi. Fushat e stervitjes se ektremisteve integraliste jane te dokumentuara dhe ato dokumente jane paraqitur ne Keshillin e Sigurimeve te OKB-se. 
Gjithashtu qe Sadam Husein eshte diktator dhe ka vrare me qindra mijera njerez, gjithashtu s'mund te vihet ne dyshim. Qe ka perdorur arme te shkaterrimit ne mase (Kimike kryesisht) as kjo s'mund te vendoset ne dyshim. Armet kuptohet qe i ka marre nga USA.

Ceshtja qendron se sa Shqiperise do ti leverdise ne arenen nderkombetare nje pjesemarrje ne krah te Amerikes. Dhe eshte e sigurte qe ne planin strategjik rajonal vendi yne duke patur parasysh dhe perpjeket tona per integrim ne strukturat euroatlantike do te permiresohet ne imazhin e tij.

Gjithashtu une personalisht jam kunder nje lufte qe mund te behet per arsye interesash te nje grupi te ngushte njerezish. Politika e jashtme e SHBA-se e kam shprehur shume here qe eshte e gabuar. Por duke patur parasysh qe vendi yne duhet te veproje ne baze te interesave tona strategjike rajonae afatgjata, s'mund te mos dale i fituar. Perfitimi yne do jete avantazhi strategjik ndaj fqinjeve te Shqiperise.

Europa e keni gabim nese thoni qe s'eshte per luften... 8 vende europiane te merkuren e kaluar ne revisten "Times" ne Britanine e Madhe dolen pro SHBA-se me nje deklarate te perbashket. Ju lutem informohuni me mire rreth kesaj teme. Sa per interesat e ShBA-se ato jane te shumta dhe te shumellojshme dhe dua te them dicka si perfundim:

*Keshtu si po shkojne gjerat lufta duket ne horizont dhe do behet. Prandaj le te behet dhe te mbaroje me sa me pak dhimbje dhe gjak njerezish te pafajshem. Kete  mund te urojme te gjithe.*  S'na ngelet gje tjeter. S'jemi ne qe marrim vendimet...

Per me teper jeni te lutur te lexoni dhe forumin perkates 
1)Per Irakun: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...464#post168464
2) Per politiken e jashtme Amerikane:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=11286

Faleminderit.

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
Do bjer ndakort me ty Enri qe mund te rregullohet roli i Shqiperise por saper forcimin e terrorismit ditet e sotme shume oficera anglez kane deklaruar se kane stervitur trupa muxhahidinesh ne toke britanike.
Ata qe thone se na ndihmoi Amerika me Serbin i them se SHBAja priti te vriten mbi 300mije Boshnjak dhe mbi 150 mije Shqiptar Kosove dhe pastaj u pergjigj.
Saper Naton , nuk besoje se do rregulloje gjendjen ekonomike te Shqiperise , dhe Turqia ne Nato eshte.Dhe Nato per shume shkaqe eshte e demshme per paqen boterore dhe gjithashtu mposht rolin e OKBse.
Kurse ata qe thone se Shqiperia do ket rol simbolik ne nje lufte te mundshme, i them se ne vitin 1983 dhe trupat amerikanoangleze me rol simbolik(paqeruajtes) ishin vendosur ne Liban por nje bombe e Hesbollajve u desh qe te vriten mbi 300 ushtare.
Dhe me ne fund qeverija jone duhet te pushoje duke na shitur "lakra"! falemiNDERit

----------


## K19

te ky siti flitet per trupat shqiptare qe kane shkuar ne avganistan.lexoni me kujdes paragrafin"EFEKTIVI"aty thopte:-Jane 30 paqeruajtes shqiptare, efektiv i Batalionit special Komando, trupa profesioniste dhe nder me te pergatiturit per situata paqeruajtese si ajo ne Afganistan. te kjo  faqa jep emrat e ushtareve qe kane mare pjese,nuk i njofe te  tjeret po njerin nga ata e kam pasur ne klase(xx/xx/1979) i uroj me gjithe zemer te kthehet shendosh e mire nga ky mision po sinqerishte ajo qe thuhet ne sit(...TRUPA PROFESIONIST DHE NDER ME TE PERGATITURIT...) nuk ja vlen per kete person.eshte 160-5cm X 50 kg.Profesioniste quhen p.sh rezervistat(pak a shume)dmth ata qe e kane si zanat.Nuk munde te quhet profesionist nje ushtare qe ka 1 vite ne ushtri.me sa duket fjala"profesionist "paska ndryshuar kuptimin ne shqip.Zoti i bekofte te gjithe ushtaret e NENES SHQIPERI kudo qe jane!

----------


## Ela_18

Khalid,
Une flas nga america dhe te them te drejten amerikes nuk i duhet asnje ndihme as ne forca dhe as nga shqiperija e vogel america do vetem aprovimin e shtetevese ajo eshte the SUPER POWER

----------


## trinity

Eshte mjaft e thjeshte


Amerika eshte ne rrezik. Ne kete rast nga iraku.

Po qe Amerika ne rrezik atehere eshte edhe gjithe kombi shqiptar.
se kush tjeter s'na mbrojti me arme,perveç USA.

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
O Trinty me thuaj nje periudhe kohore ne te cilen amerika nuk gjendej ne "rrezik" (mbas luftes 2 boterore). Dhe mbas Irakut prap ne "rrezik" do jet.
Ela nuk tha njeri qe Amerika ka nevoje Shqiperine por thash se Shqiperia nuk ka nevoje "t'i fus hundet" atje ku s'duhet. Dhe fundja fundit ne nje vend "demokratik" si i joni ,qeveria duhet t'i kerkoj mendimin popullit para se te vendos per ceshtje te tilla.falemiNDERit

----------


## xhoni

Mie e the o Khalid:se s'i duhet Shqiperise me Irakin,nuk po e marr vesh!Nejse,keta TANET bejne DETYREN,te jene me Ameriken gjithmone,edhe kur Amerika ja FUT KOT ( po kot fare ama ).Po me sa marr vesh une,Amerika e do kete lufte per te fuqizuar ekonomine e saj,se dollari eshte zhvleftesuar shume,dhe Bushi i vogel ashtu  si i madhi mendje per lufte e ka!Kjo lufte behet dhe per naften qe ka Iraku,sepse ne mos gaboj,ata exp.pjesen me te madhe te naftes dhe Amerika e do per vete me cmim sa me te ulet.Pastaj,po gjith ate armatim qe kane ata,ku do ta cojne?do ta mbajne ne depo?duhet HARXHUAR ai,ose me mire DUHET SHITUR qe te prodhijne arme te reja.Amerikani po te jete SUPER FUQI si thone,le te beje lufte me KORENE E VERIT,qe dihet qe ka arme te shkaterrimit ne mase,po aty nuk ja mban!!!!!Po le te shpresojme qe kjo lufte te mos behet se asnje nuk ka leverdi nga lufte ( me perjashtim te Amerikes,kuptohet )

----------


## xhoni

Mie e the o Khalid:se s'i duhet Shqiperise me Irakin,nuk po e marr vesh!Nejse,keta TANET bejne DETYREN,te jene me Ameriken gjithmone,edhe kur Amerika ja FUT KOT ( po kot fare ama ).Po me sa marr vesh une,Amerika e do kete lufte per te fuqizuar ekonomine e saj,se dollari eshte zhvleftesuar shume,dhe Bushi i vogel ashtu  si i madhi mendje per lufte e ka!Kjo lufte behet dhe per naften qe ka Iraku,sepse ne mos gaboj,ata exp.pjesen me te madhe te naftes dhe Amerika e do per vete me cmim sa me te ulet.Pastaj,po gjith ate armatim qe kane ata,ku do ta cojne?do ta mbajne ne depo?duhet HARXHUAR ai,ose me mire DUHET SHITUR qe te prodhijne arme te reja.Amerikani po te jete SUPER FUQI si thone,le te beje lufte me KORENE E VERIT,qe dihet qe ka arme te shkaterrimit ne mase,po aty nuk ja mban!!!!!Po le te shpresojme qe kjo lufte te mos behet se asnje nuk ka leverdi nga lufte ( me perjashtim te Amerikes,kuptohet )

----------


## angeldust

Amerika me Irakun le te beje c'te doje, ato perfitimet e naftes dhe me the e te thashe qe permenden me lart per Ameriken jane te verteta, por ama eshte e vertete se nje vend si Iraku me S. Huseinin ne krye qe vret njerezit e vet, do ishte mire qe t'ja shtypnin koken atij diktatori. Une per vete do ta kisha bekuar Ameriken njeqind here sikur te kishte vrare Enver Hoxhen ne ate kohe, po c'e do qe s'ju interesonte. Nejse.

Ne mund t'i veme ne dispozicion Amerikes cfare te doje nga hapesira jone ajrore, dhe mundesi te tjera, por po te jete qe te me vene dhe te me marrin vellain per ne lufte mua atje ne Shqiperi, s'ma mban. Po mos u merakosni, Amerikes s'i duhet ndihma jone ne trupa, ata kane te tyrit te trajnuar me teknologjine me te fundit te kohes. C'do t'i duan keta morracaket tane Amerikanet? Sa per hapesiren ajrore une i them bujrum Amerikes, le te na urdheroje! Jemi me borxhe gjer ne gryke me Ameriken si komb. Le keto te Kosoves tani ne fund, po po te mos ishte per Woodrow Wilsonin ne Konferencen e Ambasadoreve te paqes ne Londer ne 1913, shteti shqiptar nuk do te kishte ekzistuar kurre, se Evropianet e tjere donin te na copetonin ne fqinjet komplet, jo kaq sa c'jemi tani, por komplet ju them!

----------


## Wordless

Khalidi shkruan:
"....SHBAja priti te vriten mbi 300mije Boshnjak dhe mbi 150 mije Shqiptar Kosove dhe pastaj u pergjigj.    ...."
Ku i ke gjetur keto shifra? Nuk e di per Bosnjen por per Kosoven te garantoj qe eshte e fryre.!! Nejse, SHBA-ja nderhyti ne Kosove pa asnje lloj interesi ekonomik dhe nqs nguroi ne rastin e Bosnjes sepse kishim te benim me te parin rast te nje lufte brenda Evropes pas Luftes se dyte Boterore, mendoj qe reagimi ne Kosovë qe relativisht i shpejte dhe efikas. Sot Kosova gëzon të drejtat e një shteti të pavarur me nje prespektive pavarësie (kuptohet nqs opinione anti-amerikane si i joti nuk pushtojnë shumicën e popullit). Pa SHBA nuk do të egzistonte sot as Shqipëri e as Kosovë!

----------


## pertaci

:perqeshje:  kjo osht si ajo puna e barcaletes  (si me posht)
dikur shqipria na ishte ne kriz dhe u mblodhen te paret per te zgjidhur prob. pas shume mendimesh nji Trim tha ; PO sikur ti shpallim lufte Amerikes ata do vijne do luftojne do na pushtojne dhe duan s'duan do na majn me buke ; "mire e ke ti Trim"-tha nji xhaje -"po sikur ta pushtojm ne Ameriken a mahet gjith ai milet me buk"
Keshtu pra ndoshta politikanet tane kan gjet i zgjidhje nepermjet ksaj barcalete

----------


## Randi

Khalidi shkruan;
77% e popullit AMERIKAN jane kundera luftes;
UNE dua qe ti kujtoj z khalid qe ketu ne Amerike nuk jetohet si te ne ne kohen eDulles ku njerzit kishin frike edhe te pje-dhin.Ne qoftese do ishte keshtu sic thua ti,sot neper rruget eAmerikes dote kishe me miliona njeres(77%) duke protestuar se ketu populli cohet ne demostrata per probleme shume me te vogla dhe jo me per nje problem si ky.Une mendoj se Presidenti BUSH nuk eshte aq "naiv"sa te mos pyes 77% te popullit.Po ju nuk edi nga imerni keto fakte duke pasur parasysh edhe numrin e viktimave ne Kosove 150000 (qe eshte 10000),duke pasur parasysh qe ca SHqipria qe fut hundet ne punet e Irakut etj..
Viktimat ne Kosove jane rreht 10,000 je kjo fale ndrhirjes se Amerikes dhe NATOs se sa per irakun ato do ishin me shume se 150,000(ndoshta je informuar nga ndonj agjensi Irakene per numrin),pasi ishte Iraku qe ne kohen e luftes dergoi ne Serbi teknike ,armatimedhe specialiste te mbrojtjes ajrore,gjithashtu edh serbia ia ktheu duke i shitur tani arme Irakut per te luftuar kunder CLIRUEST tone.Ne te SHqiperise (ne qofte se je edhe ti) themi qe;MIKU I ARMIKUT TIM ESHTE ARMIKU IM; dhe MIKU I MIKUT TIM  ESHTE MIKU IM. Tani TI gjeje kush eshte miku dhe armiku JONE.
RANDI

----------


## Shën Albani

Tash eshte me rendesi pozicionimi politik i nje vendi. Nese Franca dhe Gjermania i lejojne vetes te drejten e kundershtimit , kete nuk duhet ta beje Shqiperia. Eshet mire qe Shqiperia merr pjese me nje njesite ne lufte kunder diktatorit.
Pozicionimi ne dobit te Sadamit mund te na beje dem, ne doobi te USA- nuk na demton, por na ndihmon edhe ne ceshtjen e Kosoves. Edhe Thaci eshte deklaruar per lufte kunder Irakut.

Ameriken per shumecka duhet ta kemi afer dhe ta falenderojme, nga vendet arabe kurre nuk kemi pasur gje te mire! Pozicionimi ne dobi te tyre, eshte vetevrasje! Politika behet ne interes kombtar, jo ne interese tjera...Iteresi jone eshte Amerika!

----------


## Pellazgu

Si nuk e kuptoni se sa rëndësi ka pjesëmarrja në këta luftra të fëlliqura të vendeve si Shqipëria, Rumania, Bullgaria, Sllovenia, Çekia e ku di unë. Këta vende të vrasin për një dyleksh. Pse, kë do çojnë në luftë vendet pleq të Nato-s bijtë e vet? Hajde naivitet hajde! A ju kujtohet grotesku në Kosovë? Nuk i plasi njeriut b*** për tu fut në tokë. Punën e vet ata "brave men and women in uniform" e bënin nga 30 mijë këmbë në lartësi, ndërsa ata "frikacakët" e UÇK-së e hanin hekurin me dhëmbë e i thonin vdekjes ku je të ***** nonën. Pra, mos i nënçmoni rëndësinë që kanë këmbësorët shqiptarë në luftën e ndyrë që don të bëjë Amerika. Po t'i duhej vetëm ajri nuk kërkonte ndihmë ajo,. Surretër si Bush, Rumsfelldt, Ashchroft me kompani nuk janë nga ata "fine gentelmen" që u duhet shoqëri shqiptare e sllovene. 
Po të kishte Amerika aq debulesë për shqiptarët, nuk i mungon asgjë që t'a njohë Kosovën shtet, të vendosë ambasadën e saj në Prishtinë dhe punët nuk shkojnë ashtu siç janë. Nejse, ne tallim vehten kur themi se Amerika na ka ne aleatë apo anasjelltas.
Randi!
 Më pëlqen analiza e thjeshtë që bën. Edhe unë mendoj si ti për Irakun. Kam qenë para televizorit kur kam dëgjuar fjalën e ambasadorit Iraken në OKB kundër ndërhyrjes së NATO-s në Serbi. Madje e quajti popullin serb- vëlla. Natyrisht, Serbia dhe Iraku kanë një armik të përbashkët-Amerikën. Ama, unë mendoj se nuk mund të rrjeshtohemi në listën e vendeve që përkrahin këtë luftë që ka si rezultat prishjen e mjaft ballancave që aq më keq mund ta dëmtojnë çështjen shqiptare në përgjithësi. Unë mik me  më të fortin dua të jem, natyrisht, por duket se këtij të fortit i ka mbetur vetëm nami. Dhe ai po zvenitet,  siç duken bathët e priftit. Sa për kundërshtimin për luftë, nuk është egzagjerim që 77% e kundërshtojnë. Nejse, kjo është temë tjetër................

----------

